
Asking Apple for all my data - uptown
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-data-collection-stored-request/
======
abrowne
> DS Store is a long list of every time you logged in to iTunes and from which
> specific device, and contains peripheral information like if the login
> failed.

Coincidental acronym or some confusion over the presence of a .DS_Store file?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store)

~~~
bckygldstn
From the screenshot, should be "DS Signons".

~~~
SmellTheGlove
I missed that. I'm an asshole, sorry :)

------
whistle650
Partly as a result of regulation it seems all companies are offering ways of
giving you your data. E.g. Google Takeout and Facebook’s data download etc.
One thing that’s missing are software tools to allow you to do interesting
things with your own data (in private). E.g. Google’s MyActivity interface
could be a lot better. My interest is partly out of frustration with things
like Evernote’s search, and also my desire to be able to ask questions of my
data: When was I last at Costco? What was that web page I found from Hacker
News during the morning last Monday or Tuesday? When did I last FaceTime my
cousin?

Maybe some tools could be natural language based maybe others would be more
visual.

It seems to me it would make a great open source project to build such a suite
of tools.

It would also be a first step towards bringing individuals more in control of
the value of their data.

Does anyone else agree (or disagree)?

~~~
philipwhiuk
> Partly as a result of regulation it seems all companies are offering ways of
> giving you your data.

Entirely as a result of legislation or lawsuits, like stuff done by Max
Schrems. The companies aren't doing this voluntarily at all.

~~~
whistle650
Google Takeout may at least partly have been the result of (some) employees
thinking it was the right thing to do. It’s gotten a lot better over time, it
used to be something much more crude that did seem like an internal grassroots
thing....

------
izacus
The package is missing a lot of data: emails, photos, contacts, iCloud drive
files.... it's the author using Google or some other services for that?

------
jaclaz
Tinfoil hat on:

>What's interesting about the data is what Apple has -- and what it doesn't.

should probably be rephrased as:

What's interesting about the data is what Apple _decides to send me_ \-- and
what it doesn't.

------
jacksmith21006
Someone in China should ask

"Campaign targets Apple over privacy betrayal for Chinese iCloud users"

[https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2018/03/apple-
privacy...](https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2018/03/apple-privacy-
betrayal-for-chinese-icloud-users/)

------
canuckintime
So how do I get Apple to delete all my data?

~~~
jacksmith21006
You can't. I wish Apple would create the exact same dashboard Google has.

Everything on one screen with the ability to remove and/or download.

My favorite part is you can see apps installed on each of your devices and
permissions granted for each app.

That is what I also need from Apple.

------
gondo
it is quite funny that not even apple is using Apple Numbers internally

~~~
SmellTheGlove
Who knows if they are, but it's generally courteous to ship data to an
external party in a fairly universal format. For tables, it doesn't get much
more universal than CSV.

~~~
gondo
on the screenshots there are .xlsx (on top) and .csv formats i was commenting
about the .xlsx

